# Come avere DAZN gratis in modo legale



## Lucocco Franfrescone (27 Novembre 2018)

Dato che il Milan giocherà su Dazn tre partite a dicembre, volevo rendere il forum partecipe di una scoperta che ho fatto.
In pratica, il loro sistema permette di usare la stessa carta per il pagamento più di una volta, l'importante è che vengano usati dati diversi per ogni nuova iscrizione (quindi anche una diversa email). Potete creare un account per voi con la vostra postepay ed usare il mese gratuito. Poi disattivare il rinnovo a pagamento, e creare un nuovo account per vostro fratello usando la stessa postepay. Poi disattivarlo, e farlo a vostro padre....a vostro nonno...etc etc
Inoltre, con la stessa carta, potete creare anche più account contemporaneamente.
Sembra una cavolata...però funziona!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2018)

Confermo che si può fare ed è legale... però è consigliabile registrarsi da dispositivi diversi, e se avete due postepay tanto meglio 

Al terzo tentativo per esempio Netflix mi ha stanato. Quando metteranno qualche controllo in più anche loro, finisce la pacchia.


----------

